# Incorrect GPU fan reporting in GPU-Z



## streetwolf (Sep 4, 2019)

My card: EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 GAMING.

My graphics card has three fans.  The first is always running.  However, GPU-Z shows a Fan 1 and 2 which look as if they are really the same fan.  When I load my GPU at 100% the other two fans kick in but GPU-Z still has the same two fans showing.  They do have higher RPM's but they are always the same value.  Comparing fans using HWinfo it will only show one fan when the GPU isn't under load and when all three fans are going they will all be displayed with slightly different RPM's which tells me, unlike GPU-Z that fan 1 and fan 2 are not the same fan.  I think the problem lies in i2c.

I also have a similar problem with the program SIV.  I am working with the Developer on fixing this as I speak.  He is the one that says it's an i2c issue.  I sent him some dumps for debugging.


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

streetwolf said:


> I also have a similar problem with the program SIV.  I am working with the Developer on fixing this as I speak.  He is the one that says it's an i2c issue.  I sent him some dumps for debugging.


Not quite, I said SIV had an issue with reading I2C which is subtilty different and now resolved.

Either way I expect I adjusted SIV to report all 3 fans and in the last save file you sent on 2019-09-06 @ 09:23:49 it did (Note fans 1 + 2 were reported twice, once via NVAPI and again via the I2C). Since then I have tidied things up, but I can't find a reply to my email about this, did you send one?

I suspect SIV 5.42 Beta-11 may report your Sabrent Rocket NVMe disk SMART data even when stornvme is used.

Good luck with getting GPUZ fixed and I hope you do better than I did with the bugs I have reported in GPUZ.


----------



## crimxyz (Jan 12, 2021)

I have an EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra and it does the same as the OP describes. I have tried GPU-Z 2.26, 2.32 & 2.36. Precision X1 reads all 3 fans and their RPM. If I set the fans to a static % in Precision X1 and they are on when I launch GPU-Z then instead of FAN 1 (rpm & %) and FAN 2 (rpm & %) with FAN 2 not reading correctly as described by OP all of a sudden I get "FAN Speed % and RPM" instead of FAN 1, no FAN 2 and get "EVGA iCX Middle Fan" and "EVGA iCX Right Fan" and both give RPM values matching that of Precision X1 and everything seems to work.

I have a 1080 Ti FTW3 and it always shows the iCM fans no matter what. So what is happening with this 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra has me worried.

Can someone confirm what is happening to me and OP is normal with these cards and just an issue with GPU-Z?


----------



## red-ray (Jan 13, 2021)

crimxyz said:


> Can someone confirm what is happening to me and OP is normal with these cards and just an issue with GPU-Z?


Rather than saying what screen shots look like it would be clearer to post images of them.

To sensibly comment I would need to see three screen shots, in addition to X1 + GPUZ ideally get my SIV utility via SIV - System Information Viewer (rh-software.com) and also post it's* Menu->Machine->GPU Info* panel.


----------



## Bikergofast (May 24, 2021)

I posted a few months back about my EVGA 1080ti and it's reported fan speeds being incorrect on any version of GPUZ after 2.26.x, I'll link that thread now....EVGA 10xx series fan speed reporting | TechPowerUp Forums
Here's what 2.39 looks like: Right Fan still doesn't get recorded.


 It's as if EVGA cards don't play nice with GPUZ anymore(?)
EVGA 10xx series fan speed reporting | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2021)

I refactored the EVGA iCX code a while ago, looks like I introduced some kind of bug. Will try to reproduce in the next few days


----------

